# wollen lernen würden



## elroy

Hallo!

Mir ist gerade bei Cari, der deutschen Moderatorin vom YouTube-Kanal Easy German, die Wortstellung wieder aufgefallen. Im Video ging es unter anderem darum, ob Deutsche gerne Deutsch lernen würden, wenn sie das müssten. Die überwiegende Mehrheit hat die Frage verneint. Dazu Cari:

_Dana, beruhigt dich das, dass die meisten Deutschen gesagt haben, dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch wollen lernen würden? 
_
Diese Wortfolge hätte ich als vollkommen falsch angekreidet! Ich kenne ja nur:

_würden lernen wollen _(standardsprachlich)
_lernen wollen würden_ (kommt umgangssprachlich vor, vielleicht auch standardsprachlich akzeptabel)
_lernen würden wollen_ (österreichisch)
Aber Cari ist nun mal Muttersprachlerin, daher dieser Thread! Ehrlich gesagt halte ich ihre Wortfolge bis auf weiteres weiterhin für falsch, und ich tippe auf einen Sprechfehler oder eine absichtliche Verballhornung (was ja durchaus nachvollziehbar wäre in dem Kontext!).

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Demiurg

Das klingt fürchterlich, kann aber beim Sprechen schon mal passieren, weil es auch für Muttersprachler nicht ganz einfach ist, drei Verben in die richtige Reihenfolge zu bringen ohne etwas länger nachzudenken.


----------



## Frieder

Dem stimme ich zu. Ich hätte das _ad hoc _wahrscheinlich auch nicht hundertprozentig richtig hinbekommen. Beim Schreiben ist es einfach. Da kann man sich die Zeit nehmen, das Ganze zu Ende zu denken.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich tippe im Kontext auf Verballhornung, der Satz ist ironisch selbstbezüglich und natürlich standardsprachlich falsch.
Ungefähr wie:


> Bin ich denn der Einzigste hier, wo Deutsch kann?: Über den Niedergang unserer Sprache


von Andreas Hock und Hellmuth Karasek

Nur noch falscher.

Ohne Kontext wäre es einfach nur falsch. So aber fragt es: "Was lernt uns das?"

(Standardsprachlich korrekt wäre: "Was lehrt uns das?")


----------



## manfy

Ja, das sehe ich auch so wie Demiurg. In der gesprochenen Sprache kommt so ein Verdreher schon mal vor.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der Sprecher im Normalfall _nur_ daran denkt, welche Information er zum Ausdruck bringen will. Die tatsächliche Wortwahl geschieht dann "on the fly" _während_ der Satz gesprochen wird. Da kann man sich schon mal in eine Ecke reden oder eben unabsichtlich einen Verbverdreher einbauen.


elroy said:


> _Dana, beruhigt dich das, dass die meisten Deutschen gesagt haben, dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch wollen lernen würden?
> _
> Diese Wortfolge hätte ich als vollkommen falsch angekreidet! Ich kenne ja nur:
> 
> _würden lernen wollen _(standardsprachlich)
> _lernen wollen würden_ (kommt umgangssprachlich vor, vielleicht auch standardsprachlich akzeptabel)
> _lernen würden wollen_ (österreichisch)


Ja, 1 & 2 gelten als standardsprachlich; siehe <canoonet>:


> Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb _werden_ abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen.



3) gilt zwar als ungrammatisch, ist aber in der Tat in Österreich öfter zu hören (ich bin mir aber fast ganz sicher, dass ich es auch in Deutschland in dialektaler Form vernommen habe! An Details kann ich mich aber nicht erinneren.)

Du solltest 3) vielleicht erweitern auf 3a) _Deutsch lernen_ _würden wollen_
Das liegt daran, weil dadurch die anscheinende Verbfehlstellung sprachlogisch erklärbar wird:
- 'Deutsch lernen' wird mental als ein zusammengesetztes Verb verstanden und wird deshalb ungern getrennt
- 'würden wollen' wird mental auch als eine Verbeinheit empfunden, wobei 'wollen' die Bedeutung von 'würden' modifiziert.
Das heißt, aus dem relativ einfach zu verarbeitenden "dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch lernen würden" wird "dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch lernen würden wollen", also wieder nur 2 bedeutungsbestimmende Verbphrasen, die als solches wieder recht einfach mental verarbeitbar und koordinierbar sind.

Zusätzlich existiert eine weitere Version, die Gernot letztes mal erwähnt hat, und ich halte sie für sprachlogisch ebenso korrekt:
4) ..,._dass sie auch selber nicht würden Deutsch lernen wollen. 
_​_[cross-posted with Hutschi]_


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> 'Deutsch lernen' wird mental als ein zusammengesetztes Verb verstanden und wird deshalb ungern getrennt
> …...Zusätzlich existiert eine weitere Version, die Gernot letztes mal erwähnt hat, und ich halte sie für sprachlogisch ebenso korrekt:
> ..,._dass sie auch selber nicht würden Deutsch lernen wollen. _


In einem alten Thread (Wortstellung/Satzbau bei Ersatzinfinitiv) wurde die von mir verwendete Wortstellung .....''_was ich oft hätte Muttersprachler fragen wollen''..._ allgemein als falsch beurteilt. Nun angesichts des Vorschlags von Gernot ('dass sie... würden Deutsch lernen wollen') und der Betrachtung von Manfy ('Deutsch lernen wird mental als ein zusammengestetztes Verb verstanden') frage ich mich, ob meine damalige Wortstellung denn auch wirklich so falsch war.  Es gab zwar 'hätte' statt 'würde', aber wäre für Euch der Satzbau_ was ich oft würde Muttersprachler fragen wollen_ akzeptabel? Verglichen mit Gernots Vorschlag, was ist da der Unterschied?   Ich fasse ''Muttersprachler fragen'' auch als eine Einheit auf  - ähnlich 'Deutsch lernen'.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

Danke für die interessanten Antworten! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Reihe dreier Verben einem Muttersprachler Schwierigkeiten bereitet! 


bearded said:


> Und ich fasse ''Muttersprachler fragen'' auch als eine Einheit auf - ähnlich 'Deutsch lernen'.


 Das sehe ich anders. "Deutsch lernen" als eine Einheit kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, "Muttersprachler fragen" eher nicht.


----------



## manfy

manfy said:


> - 'Deutsch lernen' wird mental als ein zusammengesetztes Verb verstanden und wird deshalb ungern getrennt


Sorry, bearded. Das habe ich schlampig formuliert. Ich hätte sagen sollen:
"'Deutsch lernen' *kann* mental als ein zusammengesetztes Verb *verstanden werden*"

Der Unterschied zwischen logisch zusammengehörend und logisch getrennt wird mit diesem Satzpaar klar:
"Wenn man eine Sprache wie Deutsch lernen will, dann..."
versus
"Wenn man Deutsch lernen will, dann..."​
Im ersten Satz ist 'eine Sprache wie Deutsch' eine logische Einheit und lässt sich mit 'lernen' nicht zu einer logischen Einheit verbinden.
Im zweiten Satz ist es dem Leser/Zuhörer freigestellt, ob 'Deutsch lernen' als "die Sprache Deutsch lernen" oder "Deutschlernen" interpretiert wird.

Ein Extremfall davon sind "Rad fahren, Auto fahren, etc", die bis 1996 effektiv als zusammengesetzte Verben 'radfahren, autofahren' geschrieben wurden. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum folgendes verquert klingt:
...., weil er Auto hätte fahren wollen. 
...., weil er hätte Auto fahren wollen.  klingt hier eindeutig logischer und sinnvoller für mich.
oder noch besser (fürmich zumindest): ...., weil er Auto fahren hätte wollen.  ​
Bei deinem Originalsatz "Muttersprachler fragen" ist es schwerer für mich, dies als eine Einheit zu sehen -- nicht wegen Logik, sondern eher wegen Gewohnheit.
Ich kann mich an einen anderen thread von vor zig Jahren erinnern. Da ging's um 'Großwild jagen' und da habe ich genau diese mentale Zusammenführung von 'Großwild' und 'jagen' gemacht, die dann auch von einigen als falsch moniert wurde, was ich als solches aber nicht habe gelten lassen und auch nicht verstehen konnte. 
Fazit: Der gleiche Satz kann von unterschiedlichen Menschen unterschiedlich interpretiert werden.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Bei deinem Originalsatz "Muttersprachler fragen" ist es schwerer für mich, dies als eine Einheit zu sehen -- nicht wegen Logik, sondern eher wegen Gewohnheit.


Gewohnheitsmäßig sind Forumsmitglieder mit dem Ausdruck recht vertraut. Aber ich verstehe wohl, was Du und elroy meint, und danke Euch (obwohl meine freche innere Stimme immer noch sagt: wenn es wirklich subjektiv ist, so kann ich auch meinen zweifelhaften Satz subjektiv für richtig halten).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> In einem alten Thread (Wortstellung/Satzbau bei Ersatzinfinitiv) wurde die von mir verwendete Wortstellung .....''_was ich oft hätte Muttersprachler fragen wollen''..._ allgemein als falsch beurteilt.  ...


In einem neueren Faden wird eine ähnliche Form als korrekt angegeben:

Little did I know that I would have to give a speech.
_..., dass er *würde *eine Rede halten *müssen*._ (Zitat - Gernot)

Ich vergleiche es:
_..., dass er *würde *eine Rede halten *müssen.*
..., dass er *hätte *eine Rede halten *müssen*.
..., dass er *hätte *eine Rede halten *wollen*.
..., dass er *hätte *Muttersprachler fragen *wollen*._
..., _dass sie auch selber nicht *würden *Deutsch *lernen wollen*." _

Das wäre - im Gegensatz zur Ausgangsform "_dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch wollen lernen würden" _ - zumindest umgangssprachlich korrekt.

Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6. Auflage, S. 631:
"Modalverben stehen am Ende des Satzes, wenn sie nicht selbst eine Personalform bilden."
"Regional und umgangssprachlich kann das Modalverb vorangestellt werden."

In unserem Fall haben wir mehrere Modalverben. "Hätte" ist eine Personalform und kann also vorangestellt werden, wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe.

Eine Form, die weder umgangssprachlich noch standardsprachlich funktioniert und wohl auch nicht regional vorkommt, hat Cari gewählt - sei es nun absichtlich (Satire/Ironie), wie ich annehme und auch Elroy für möglich hält, oder aus Versehen, was die meisten annehmen.
Eins der Probleme ist dabei die Klammerung und Hierarchie der Verben.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine Reihe dreier Verben einem Muttersprachler Schwierigkeiten bereitet!


"Reihen dreier Verben" - und noch dazu mit einem Modalverb! - kommen (besonders im Alltag)  selten vor, deshalb ist es nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn jemand sie (in mündlicher Rede) nicht spontan auf die Reihe  bringt.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "Reihen dreier Verben" kommen im Alltag selten vor


 Das möchte ich bezweifeln!

_Ich weiß nicht, was ich sonst hätte machen können.
Was denkst du, was er gemeint haben könnte? 
Er sagt, dass sie gestern dort gewesen sein dürfte. 
Erkläre mir bitte, warum der Kuchen unbedingt heute gegessen werden muss.
Er sieht gar nicht müde aus, obwohl er gestern überhaupt nicht geschlafen haben will. _​
Das sind doch normale Sätze, die durchaus im Alltag vorkommen könnten, oder? 

Bin ich etwa vom Englischen geprägt, wo Ketten aus drei Verben das Normalste der Welt sind?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das sind doch normale Sätze, die durchaus im Alltag vorkommen könnten, oder?


Wer sagt das Gegenteil? 
Aber solche Sätze sind halt doch (relativ) selten.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> _Ich weiß nicht, was ich sonst hätte machen können.
> Was denkst du, was er gemeint haben könnte?
> Er sagt, dass sie gestern dort gewesen sein dürfte.
> Erkläre mir bitte, warum der Kuchen unbedingt heute gegessen werden muss.
> Er sieht gar nicht müde aus, obwohl er gestern überhaupt nicht geschlafen haben will. _​
> Das sind doch normale Sätze, die durchaus im Alltag vorkommen könnten, oder?


Ein Teil der Sätze ist zumindest für gesprochene Sprache eher unüblich:

_Was denkst du, was er gemeint haben könnte?_ => _..., was er (damit) gemeint hat?
Er sagt, dass sie gestern dort gewesen sein dürfte._ => _..., dass sie gestern (wohl) dort war.
Er sieht gar nicht müde aus, obwohl er gestern überhaupt nicht geschlafen haben will. _=> _..., obwohl er gestern angeblich überhaupt nicht geschlafen hat._

Eine Verbgruppe mit Partizip (z.B. _gegessen werden muss_) ist auch einfacher anzuordnen, als eine mit zwei Infinitiven und einer finiten Form, die wie ein Infinitiv aussieht (z.B. _werden lernen wollen_).


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> _Was denkst du, was er gemeint haben könnte?_ => _..., was er (damit) gemeint hat?
> Er sagt, dass sie gestern dort gewesen sein dürfte._ => _..., dass sie gestern (wohl) dort war.
> Er sieht gar nicht müde aus, obwohl er gestern überhaupt nicht geschlafen haben will. _=> _..., obwohl er gestern angeblich überhaupt nicht geschlafen hat._



genau, so formulierte  Fragen wären viel üblicher!


----------



## elroy

Das ist in der Tat interessant!

_I don't know what else I could have done._
_What do you think he could have meant?_
_Please explain to me why the cake absolutely has to be eaten today._
Das sind vollkommen normale, unauffällige Sätze, die umgangssprachlich sehr üblich sind!

_Er sagt, dass sie gestern dort gewesen sein dürfte_: Bei diesem Satz ist es nicht möglich, mit derselben Struktur dieselbe Bedeutung auszudrücken, aber wenn man die Bedeutung außer acht lässt:
_He says that she should have been there yesterday._
_He says that she must have been there yesterday._
Wieder ganz normal. 

_He doesn't look tired at all, even though he claims to have not slept at all last night. _
Das ist der einzige Satz, in dem die Struktur auch im Englischen eher unüblich ist in der Umgangssprache.

Man sieht, dass es sich hier um einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sprachen handelt. Zurück zum Titelsatz: Ein Englisch-Muttersprachler würde bei _would want to learn_ überhaupt nicht stolpern oder gar die Struktur verzerren. Sehr interessant!


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage zum Kontext: War der Originalsatz eher beiläufig gesagt oder wurde er betont? Wenn er betont wurde, ist es eher Ironie, wenn er beiläufig gesagt wurde, eher falsch.


----------



## elroy

Er war deutlich betont (was, wie Du sagst, die Interpretation "absichtliche Verballhornung / Ironie" nahelegt).


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Er war deutlich betont (was, wie Du sagst, die Interpretation "absichtliche Verballhornung / Ironie" nahelegt).


Falls ja, dann war das aber keine von Anfang an geplante Absicht, sondern etwas, dass sie in den letzten 100-200 Millisekunden des Satzes entschieden hat. (Wen es interessiert, der Satz ist auf YouTube mit dem Titel "What Germans think is hard about learning German | Easy German 288" zu finden, ab ca. 7:00 rum.)

Elroy, du hast sicherlich bemerkt, dass ihre Augen kurz vor dieser Verbphrase nach links oben gewandert sind und dass sie ihren Sprachfluss eindeutig verlangsamt hat, was beweist, dass sie intensiv über die Verbfolge nachgedacht hat!! Entweder weil sie sicherstellen wollte, dass sie es nicht unabsichtlich richtig ausspricht, oder weil sie nach einer korrekten oder aber auch möglichst offensichtlich falschen Kombination gesucht hat.

Ihr Ansatz ging ja in Richtung: "..., _dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch *wollen lernen müssen*." 
oder auch "..., dass sie auch selber nicht Deutsch *wollen lernen müssen würden*."
_
...und diese Formen wären dummerweise ja auch grammatikalisch korrekt gewesen. Also ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht!_ _


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> (Wen es interessiert, der Satz ist auf YouTube mit dem Titel "What Germans think is hard about learning German | Easy German 288" zu finden, ab ca. 7:00 rum.)


 Wie hast Du das Video gefunden?  


manfy said:


> Elroy, du hast sicherlich bemerkt, dass ihre Augen kurz vor dieser Verbphrase nach links oben gewandert sind und dass sie ihren Sprachfluss eindeutig verlangsamt hat


 Ja, aber ich dachte, vielleicht hat das dazu gedient, sich über Deutsch lustig zu machen durchs Betonen dieser "verrückten Verbketten" oder so. Sie hätte genauso gut mit derselben Gestik auch die richtige Wortfolge angewendet, finde ich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ja, aber ich dachte, vielleicht hat das dazu gedient, sich über Deutsch lustig zu machen durchs Betonen dieser "verrückten Verbketten" oder so. Sie hätte genauso gut mit derselben Gestik auch die richtige Wortfolge angewendet, finde ich.


In spontaner Rede sind diese Verbketten auch für Muttersprachler manchmal angsteinflößend. Die Verunsicherung war wahrscheinlich echt.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Wie hast Du das Video gefunden?


Normale Google-Logik. 
Search phrase: "utube Cari Würden Deutsche gerne Deutsch lernen wollen", und beim dritten geclickten Video war's das.



elroy said:


> Wie hast Du das Video gefunden?
> Ja, aber ich dachte, vielleicht hat das dazu gedient, sich über Deutsch lustig zu machen durchs Betonen dieser "verrückten Verbketten" oder so. Sie hätte genauso gut mit derselben Gestik auch die richtige Wortfolge angewendet, finde ich.


Nee, wenn sie von Anfang an Sarkasmus hätte ausdrücken wollen, hätte sie ihre Augen gerollt. Sie hat aber während der gesamten Verbphrase nach links oben geblickt - dies gepaart mit der verlangsamten Aussprache ist ein gutes Zeichen, dass sie effektiv darüber nachgedacht hat.
Zwar kenne ich Cari und diesen channel nicht aber ich denke, wenn sie eine absichtliche Verballhornung im Sinne gehabt hätte, hätte sie nach dem Satz ein "wissendes Lächeln/Grinsen" aufgesetzt, was jedoch nicht der Fall war. Erst gut eine Sekunde nachdem das interviewte Mädel die sonderbare Verbfolge wiederholt hatte, kommt bei Cari anscheinend die Einsicht und es folgt ein natürlicher Lacher. (so auf die Art: "Oh shit, jetzt hab ich mich soo bemüht und dann war's doch noch falsch!")


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> In spontaner Rede sind diese Verbketten auch für Muttersprachler manchmal angsteinflößend. Die Verunsicherung war wahrscheinlich echt.


 
Speziell, da es ja auch mit 2 Modalverben zu tun hatte!!
Es ging im Interview ja nicht darum, ob Deutsche gern Deutsch würden lernen _wollen_ , sondern ob sie Deutsch _lernen müssen_ wollen würden.

Findest du die Verbanordnung und die damit ausgedrückte Nuance nun immer noch einfach und logisch, elroy?


----------

